# Vostok: Amfibia "Sunny" Reef



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

That is one pretty watch. Crazy good lume, too.

Thanks for sharing!

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia Reef in Thailand
All types of survive tests - sea diving, dust & sands, high temperature, waterfall pressure, motorbike vibrations, women hands 
Mission completed successfully


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice watch, very nice pics. Congratulations, yurikim :-!


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

This is fantastic pic


----------



## ancient_mariner (Jul 21, 2009)

Great photos and good looking watch too, enjoy!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Bustov said:


> This is fantastic pic


Thank you. It's waterfall in long shutter speed, around 1/8 - 1/5 sec.


----------



## Lew (Aug 20, 2010)

This is one of the best pics i've ever seen. Underwater pictures are amazing. I wish live in Thailand. This is one of my biggest dream to visit this country. Are the dial are all lumed


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Lew said:


> Are the dial are all lumed


Thank you 
Yes, and it is unique wristwatch in the world, with lume full dial, which I know.


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

O_O wow. Impressive pics.

|> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> 
|> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> 
|> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> 
|> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> 
|> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## laergan (Nov 20, 2011)

Amazing photos of the amfibia! Very, very impressed!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Orange NATO strap: light weight, funny look


----------



## Socue521 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gotta love russian stuff! 
That NATO strap fits it perfectly! Really nice and colourful


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Kudos to the photographer! And the watch of course.


----------



## fiveko (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi, this is a great looking watch. I'm considering buying one of these, but can anyone provide more information on the accuracy, and whether this is a true diver's watch?


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

fiveko said:


> Hi, this is a great looking watch. I'm considering buying one of these, but can anyone provide more information on the accuracy, and whether this is a true diver's watch?


How you can see in my pics, I have a swimming and snorkeling with this watch. It have water resist 200 m, it's enough for diving. Accuracy is normal for mechanical watches, my amfibia reef runs +5 sec per day.
So, I think, japanese watches with the same price, like Seiko Monster is more reliability, but... amfibia is more funny


----------



## iamsupersam (Apr 26, 2012)

Very impressive photography and very nice watch!


----------



## Erich Zagorec (Aug 16, 2012)

very nice vatch  I'm ordering one soon


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## OliverClozov (Jul 28, 2012)

where to buy vostok? im in USA.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

OliverClozov said:


> where to buy vostok? im in USA.


Zenitar on ebay is always worth checking, or Leon RUSSIAN AMPHIBIAN VOSTOK AUTO WATCH 200m SCUBA DIVER serie REEF NEW | eBay . got mine about a year ago from the works factory shop Amphibia "Reef" 2416B/080517

Great watch, well made, solid.
Vostok rules ok


----------



## OliverClozov (Jul 28, 2012)

just ordered one


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

"Men with bubble" (Muzhik s puzyrjom) - most popular model of the Vostok Amphibia family 
Congratulations, Oliver!


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

very nice vatch 
I am still looking for one


----------



## Volker S. Aus Do (Oct 16, 2013)

Great watch! I am the happy owner of the same watch! 
I like it very much. It's my favorite and "every day-watch".


----------



## sanarsoe (Oct 12, 2013)

Pretty good stuff! Love the coloring, effects.


----------



## tienda_si (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats, great choice, very nice watch
thanks for sharing


----------



## cht (Dec 18, 2012)

great~~ i love the watch in waterfall, nice shot


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

As good as that Amfibia "Sunny" Reef looks on it's own as a timepiece, it's the photographers acute eye and chosen backdrops that make this thread worthy of repeated looks and deserved of |> ! Nicely done :-!!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

Amfibia "Sunny" Reef & mesh bracelet


----------



## stray_cat (Jul 14, 2013)

I have wanted one since I first saw this watch but is out of production. Finally after 2-3 months of waiting zenitar on ebay had 2 or 3 of them and I immediately ordered one. Pretty expensive for what you get but I just love the full lume dials... Guys get them while they're available!


----------



## enraged4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Very cool!


----------

